# Morgan Concrete Tournament Lake Hartwell



## Worm48555 (Feb 12, 2014)

Any one have any info on this?
Location?
Time?
Date?
Entry Fee?


----------



## Ranmcnally (Mar 23, 2014)

I heard April 12th
Safe light to 3
Popular Springs
 I may be wrong.


----------



## Brushcreek (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone have the for sure details on this tournament? I heard April 12th also but I thought it was out of Tugaloo?


----------



## SWS (Apr 4, 2014)

April 12th 630 to 3 check in by 6. Tugaloo State park $60 to register this week $85 next week and $110 at the ramp. 1st place $1000, $500 big fish. 706-886-0431


----------



## 99zx202c (Apr 11, 2014)

how many boats have signed up so far.


----------



## SWS (Apr 11, 2014)

Don't know. Buddy of mine is #55 haven't heard any other numbers


----------



## fluffdawg (Apr 12, 2014)

As of Tuesday 105


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2014)

Who won. Do you have a list.


----------



## fluffdawg (Apr 14, 2014)

Not sure who won but it took 19.80. 122 boats


----------



## nix03 (Apr 17, 2014)

fluffdawg said:


> Not sure who won but it took 19.80. 122 boats



Jim Sanders i think is his name.


----------

